

A picture I took in Times Square - iqster
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/timessquaret.jpg/

======
nxn
Hmm, saw the same ad on a billboard somewhere outside of Philly a few weeks
ago. Reminded me that I should check the address to see how many pictures
they'd have of people wearing headsets on their site. Fun drinking game this.

------
iqster
Entitled: Why I get the feeling we're back in a tech bubble :)

